# General > Sport >  Use Your Highlife Card In New Areas

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Use Your Highlife Card In New Areas*

[IMG]//sport.caithness.org/image_cache/na662_tn.jpg[/IMG]
High Life Highland today announced a new partnership with four other areas of Scotland that will see highlife members able to access free use of leisure facilities outside the Highland region for the first time since the low cost access card was introduced over 15 years ago.    The scheme, involving four other areas will be known as the "Leisure Link Partnership".   [Read Full Article]

----------

